# Recherche dans l'App Store



## Sethii (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'imagine que ça doit être du à mon âge, mais je ne comprends pas la logique de recherche dans les App Store.

J'ai trouvé les apps sur un site. Je connais donc l'auteur et le nom, mais malgré cela pas moyen de mettre la main sur l'appli que ce soit via l'iPad ou l'iTunes d'ailleurs.

Exemple des données dont je dispose :

Titre : Buzzled
$ 0.99 
Category :Games 
Released :Aug 24, 2010 
Version :2.0 
Size :6.2 MB 
Language :English 
Seller :Greg Roberts 
© 2010 thenewboston 
Requirments: 
Compatible with iPhone and iPod touch. Requires iOS 4.0 or later. 

Un âme charitable peut me dire comment retrouver ce soft ?

Merci d'avance.

Sethii


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2011)

L'application peut être limitée à un store (américain par exemple)...


----------

